# PRoblema con flip-flop Jk



## xylent (Abr 9, 2011)

TEngo un problema con el flipflop  JK


El problema esta en su tabala de verdad.
Lo hize de dos formas..

usando compuertas AND de tres entradas
y 2 OR.. de dos entradas..

y la otra forma  segun su diagrama ke encontre en internet, es con compuertas nand..
2 de tres entradas y una de 2 entradas.. pero no funcia..

JK Q(t+1)
00   QT
01    0
10    1
11    (QT)'  (QT NEGADO)


El problema esta en 11...  ya que con el pulso de reloj... en 11.. empieza a prender a apagarle el led locamente... variando a cada pulso de dierente forma

Y no se que hacer.. estoy 100% seguro de ke esta bien conectado.
YA ke lo hize 4 veces.. en diferentes protoboards.

Y en la simulacion igual falla... entonces ke pasa.

EL DIAGRAMA LO SAQUE DE un internet de una imagen..
Y el segundo diagrama de un libro.

ALguien tiene alguna idea... alguien tiene una simulacion?

del flipflop jk? en 11..


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola xylent

Sería más fácil si adjuntas esto que dices:

EL DIAGRAMA LO SAQUE DE un internet de una imagen..
Y el segundo diagrama de un libro.

O la simulación que tienes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## xylent (Abr 9, 2011)

Aqui esta la simulacion de multisim.



> http://www.mediafire.com/?ss8mbcll2aqulkj



y esta es la imagen de la simulacion







en donde 11. empieza a volverse loco.. cuando deberia ser QT negada..
YA ke hasta el profesor dijo que deberia de ser qt negada..


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 10, 2011)

Hola xylent

Al parecer es problema del simulador.
Sería bueno armarlo en la realidad a ver que pasa.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## xylent (Abr 11, 2011)

YA lo arme en la realidad... y qt negado

va alternando dependiendo del pulso.. digamos ke ocurre lo mismo que en el simulador.

what happen?

o acaso hai otro diseño para ste flip flop


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 11, 2011)

El diseño del flip-flop esta bien y la simulacion simula lo que tiene que simular, no hay error de calculos sino conceptual, tu problema lo tenes en el caso en j=1 y k=1, en la tabla dice que para ese caso tu salida va a ser Qt´(negado), o sea que suponiendo que Qt era 0 entonces ahora tu nueva salida va a ser eso negado o sea 1, si sigue la candicion j=1 y k=1 para el proximo flanco de pulso de reloj la condicion va a seguir siendo la misma Qt´ pero teniendo en cuanta que ahora Qt es 1, por lo que tu nueva salida va a ser Qt=0, y si prolongamos este proceso en el tiempo bajo estas condiciones a cada pulso de reloj tu salida Qt va a ir cambiando de 0 a 1 y de 1 a 0, a esta accion de la llama en algunos libros TOGLETEAR, y si presas atencion esto tiene una aplicacion practica, se usa como divisor de frecuencia por dos, si tu entrada de reloj es 100Hz tu salida va a ser 50Hz, simulalo y veras lo que te digo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 11, 2011)

exactamente...se convierte en un oscilador...

asi es utilizado en muchas aplicaciones, donde se necesita un oscilador estable y sin rebotes.

saludos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 11, 2011)

No se convierte en un oscilador, porque la definicion de oscilador es que aun no teniendo señal de entrada tenes una señal variable de periodo bien definido a la salida, este caso no se aplica porque para que haya cambios en la salida tenes que aplicarle una señal a la entrada (reloj)


----------

